# ATV rental



## jliv07 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm wondering if anyone would be willing to rent out an ATV for 3-4 days during the LE Turkey hunt in April. Likely either April 13-16 or 20-23. I would need the trailer as well. Or if someone can give a good recommendation of a rental place, that would be great as well.

A few details about my trip so you know what I am doing with it. I will be hunting south of Richfield. The drive in is ~7 miles one way, and I anticipate some driving once in there, but not a crazy amount. I couldn't really find what the going rate was for ATV rentals, but I was thinking I would pay $50 / day. I will be driving from SLC, so it would be nice if you lived between here and there. 

PM me if you are interested and would like to work out some details. Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Try rev 6 rentals in Springville.


----------

